# Tether drops and / or connects to phone but not net?



## pur3vil (Dec 27, 2011)

Anyone else have this issue? Never loose connection to phone but net dies completely. I just logged into the linux side of my machine and I havn't seemed to run into YET, it this just me and windoze not correlating very well or is this an issue? I don't remember having these issues before.. machine looses net pick up the phone it's just fine n dandy... My Windoze donked out? Wouldn't surprise me stupid MS crap.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Moved to general. I see nothing related to the Nexus in your question.


----------



## pur3vil (Dec 27, 2011)

So long as its not rom/ kernal related I guess its not. And I think I figured it out anyways.


----------

